# Need help choosing a POD vendor for a specific project



## Aloha Lounge (May 26, 2021)

Hi all,

I'm new to custom t-shirt printing and I have a project I'm working on that has specific needs that I haven't been able to find the right vendor for so I thought I'd come to the experts and see if you all had any suggestions. Here's my situation:

I designed a t-shirt for my fantasy premier league (soccer) league. The league has over 60 members spread across the globe - primarily US and UK, but definitely in other European countries and Asia too! I personally am located in the US.

I'm not trying to make money on the sale of the shirt, I just want anyone in the league who wants a shirt to be able to purchase one. I tried setting up an Etsy store and integrating with Printful, but Etsy charged one buyer (in the UK) 20% VAT, and Printfy charged ME 20% VAT even though the shirt is being dropshipped directly to the UK buyer and never touching my hands! Etsy didn't give me the VAT funds from the buyer that they collected so essentially I paid the VAT out of pocket and lost money doing this. Printful charged me VAT because I'm the "buyer" who is shipping to UK as far as they are concerned. I cannot repeat this 60 more times!

HELP! is there any other fulfillment options?

Here's my criteria for a vendor:

standard print on demand technology (either DTG or screen printing)
Drop ship globally
each league member can pay for their own shirt so no minimum order size is needed
Sell as close to cost as possible
drop shipped anywhere in the world
No out of pocket costs to me
Design has printing on front, back and both sleeves (this is the least critical requirement)

Please help me with some reasonable options.


----------



## toonsign (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi,

Many moons ago I had my own POD and how I did it was each client would setup their own website where anyone could order. Orders went to the client who then forwarded the order to me and I printed and shipped directly to their customer.

Most POD user prefer to either have a ready made store online or website and although I supplied premade templates for them plus free hosting, few bothered so after a few years I abandoned my POD services.

I print sublimation and pigmented heat transfers only for my Ebay store and websites.

Hope this helps.


----------

